# Xorg shutdown shows errors



## pippo (May 4, 2010)

Xorg works fine but shows errors on shutdown after using Firefox on Fluxbox.


```
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/psm0
(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"
xmodmap: not found
Warning: Cannot convert string "ni12" to type FontStruct
```

psm0 is the mouse, obviously; but is works fine; 
from xorg.conf:

```
"Protocol" "auto"
"Device" "/dev/psm0"
```
 (xorg configured as "sysmouse" but that needed to be changed along with "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

xmodmap ??? could this have something to do with my keyboard setup :

```
"XkbModel" "pc104"
"XkbLayout" "us,ca"
"XkbOptions" "grp:toggle"
```

xmodmap is not installed-- what program would be looking for it and why?

The keyboard InputDevice is set:

```
"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
```
(dmesg shows 
	
	



```
kbd1 at kbdmux0 and kbd0 at atkbd0 and atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 5, 2010)

pippo said:
			
		

> Xorg works fine but shows errors on shutdown after using Firefox on Fluxbox.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



See the man page for sysmouse.  Odds are you shouldn't have changed that.



> along with "AllowEmptyInput" "off"



Don't use AllowEmptyInput any more (long story, but it's not the right thing to use to prevent hal input device detection and can cause problems).  If you really do want to disable hal input device detection, use Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off" instead, as the X11 Handbook chapter shows.


----------

